# Hello everybody



## argiejoy (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello everybody! As you can tell, i'm new to these Forums. I'm planning on getting two bettas after I do my homework on them of course. I will be buying two from a petstore and hopefully bringing up to good health! Before I buy them I want to get the tanks set up and ecetera, however i'm quite confused on the tank sizes and requirements. I think I might buy two five gallon tanks and set them up with gravel and a plant(fake is good, right?) and have them both filtered. I want to get a male and a female. If I become a good owner possibly even breed one day!

Well, is a 5gallon with gravel, and a plant or two good for one Betta? I'm not really enthusiastic about getting a Betta just to put it in a little fishbowl. 

By the way, my real life name is Ryan and i'm fourteen years old!  I have a dog, and two chinchillas at this moment. 

:wink: ArgieJoy


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

welcome aboard, ryan! :king: 
i hope you like it here! a 5 gallon for each betta works pretty well. good thing you're getting info before actually buying them :wink: 
soon there will be lots of people here to help you out with more advice!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That should work. Look at silk plants if you want fake because the plastic ones can tear a Bettas fins.


RC


----------



## supersixone (Mar 17, 2005)

i'm new here too, but not new to bettas. (you can see some of my fish in the photo thread). a 5 gallon would be nice for one betta. i second the usage of silk plants if you want to use fake ones. if you want live plants, java moss and java fern are pretty low maintenance. my fish like to rest in their java moss, like their own personal hammock  i suggest reading up on cycling the tank before you get the fish. glad to see you're doing research before jumping into betta keeping!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

welcome to the forums! dont be afraid to ask questions because there are plenty of betta lovers here to give advice. and, i have no problems with fake plants!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome :fish: A 5G will be fine!


----------

